# Angel cloud in the sky - real or photoshop?



## David H (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2014)

I can see the angel in profile, but it also looks like a spaniel bounding towards the camera to me


----------



## pav (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks more like a photo shop job to me.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I can see the angel in profile, but it also looks like a spaniel bounding towards the camera to me



Are you looking at a different picture to me ? A spaniel, too much Kate Bush music today me thinks  I can see an angel, photoshop I would say


----------



## David H (Apr 5, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Are you looking at a different picture to me ? A spaniel, too much Kate Bush music today me thinks  I can see an angel, photoshop I would say



Take another look and see a spaniel it appears to be facing you the head tilted to it's left, right ear upwards and left ear down, and no I don't smoke funny cigarettes.

Matter of fact I don't smoke or drink but did both quite heavily at one time.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 5, 2014)

David H said:


> Take another look and see a spaniel it appears to be facing you the head tilted to it's left, right ear upwards and left ear down, and no I don't smoke funny cigarettes.
> 
> Matter of fact I don't smoke or drink but did both quite heavily at one time.



Well I see it now !!, very clever, is it a spaniel for real or a photoshop ?,I am wavering now


----------

